
AVIF for Next-Generation Image Coding - atg_abhishek
https://netflixtechblog.com/avif-for-next-generation-image-coding-b1d75675fe4?source=rss----2615bd06b42e---4
======
TheFlyingFish
An interesting takeaway from the comparisons shown is that AVIF seems to be
much better about getting rid of detail without creating artifacts. It's
particularly evident in the second example photo, where the original has a lot
of detail in the texture of the paint on the door. AVIF drops most of that
detail and gives it a smooth, almost airbrushed look. It's obviously missing a
lot when you compare it to the original side-by-side, but on its own it
doesn't look immediately repulsive.

To me, this absolutely screams "mobile," as on a small screen you probably
wouldn't be able to see much of that detail even if it were technically
present. I wonder if in the future we'll see some sort of mechanism for
progressive image loading that allow the client device to choose its own level
of compression, possibly based on server-provided hinting or something.

~~~
mceachen
That'd be interesting to have different quality levels for different display
resolution densities. There is a huge difference between looking at a 4k wall
display where each pixel is 1-2mm, and a 6" QHD display where each pixel is
~.1mm (160mm/1440 pixels).

